# in desperate need for help, trying to recognise this bag brand



## hila (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi there! Is there any chance someone can recognise this bag and know what brand is it ?
  Its from an Ebay listing i lost. All i remember is that it was a UK brand..


----------

